# Penny Hardaway



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

I have liked the Suns for a long time and I was wondering if anybody thinks that they will keep Penny. His contract is killing them, and he seems to have alienated yet another team's fan base with his "attitude" more than anything else.

He had a decent year, but nothing compared to what the Suns thought he'd do for them when they traded for him and what they pay him for.

Any comments or ideas, anybody?


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

This guy is an absolute shell of his former self.

Phoenix rolled the dice on this guy and lost big. I really don't know what Phoenix could get for him, but certainly not what they could have gotten for him just two seasons ago. :no:


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

I agree again! Phoenix won't get near the return on their investment - for sure. I really think they need to try hard to move him, as he seems such a "downer" to the team chemistry.

I'm hoping the Suns keep that in mind and build around Marbury and Marion. Young Joe Johnson gets as many assists and rebounds as Penny does and he seems a really heads-up young player. I think along with Jake and those 3 they might be in a good place for their rebuilding program.


----------



## TheMatrix31 (May 28, 2002)

Penny just needs to step up and become a Positive Player off the bench and become a mentor for JJ


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

TheMatrix31 said:


> *Penny just needs to step up and become a Positive Player off the bench and become a mentor for JJ *


THAT is a very "expensive" mentorship for the Suns, I would think.


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

They need to trade Penny


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

One team that could use Penny is your Raptors! 

He would be a smart offensive player to go along with Vince, and since he is not a go-to guy, but a solid 2nd banana, he could really help Vince in the offensive side and wouldn't take away form the leadership of Vince. The Raptors are already so solid defensively, and Penny's lack of solid individual defense won't hurt them.


----------



## TheMatrix31 (May 28, 2002)

Penny Could only give a team 10 ppg about 4 rebounds and 5 assist


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

TheMatrix31 said:


> *Penny Could only give a team 10 ppg about 4 rebounds and 5 assist *


NOT when Penny is "happy" and playing the minutes he should as a starter. Then he could give the Raptors someone who is offensively savvy and he would encourage Vince by getting some of the double coverage off of Vince's back - that alone would help Vince and his team! :yes:


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Penny is UNTRADABLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Have u seen MTV cribs,cuz if u have u would know that the ONLY reason Penny is still playing b-ball is cuz of his HUGE not to mention undeserving contract.Penny stated on MTV cribs that he plans on joining the PGA tour aka Pro Golf after his contract expires,its QUITE PATHETIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Penny is a F'n BIT*H!:upset:


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

HEATLUNATIC said:


> *Penny is UNTRADABLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Have u seen MTV cribs,cuz if u have u would know that the ONLY reason Penny is still playing b-ball is cuz of his HUGE not to mention undeserving contract.Penny stated on MTV cribs that he plans on joining the PGA tour aka Pro Golf after his contract expires,its QUITE PATHETIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Penny is a F'n BIT*H!:upset: *


Let's hope he is practicing his swing, so that he isn't embarrassed out there on the pro Gold Tour.


----------



## Shaqs big toe (May 21, 2002)

Vinsanity said:


> *They need to trade Penny *


Agreed, they do need to, but what team will be silly enough to take on that contract, the injuries and the attitude?


----------



## Shaqs big toe (May 21, 2002)

Injuries have robbed both Hardaway and the fans of one of BBalls hottest stars. Before the knee worries, Hardaway was in the top echelon of NBA players. He was explosive and could break down a defence. Now... he just seems to break down. LOL.

Personally, I'd love to see him find some form and prove people wrong, but I don't know if he has the heart to do it


----------



## Nikos (Jun 5, 2002)

I miss the Old Penny myself. He was my favorite player at the time even though I was a Knicks fan...I still loved Penny. He was like the second coming Magic Johnson, mixed in with Jordan like capabilities at the same time. Penny could make the spectacular pass (like Magic), and he could jump out of the damn gym. His hops were insane. Also he had probably the best post up game of any guard in the league by his second season.

Man I wish he wasnt so injury prone or he might be the best player in the league right now....or an All NBAer.

Right now I think he has the ability to put up 15ppg 5rpg 5apg for any other team but the Suns that really wants to utilize him. Penny seems like a rthym type of player, and if he feels comfortable on a team that has winning capabilites, like maybe Toronto, I think he would flourish somewhat. Not like Old Penny but be a 16-5-5 type of guy.

It still makes me sad to think of what Penny could have been, or even what he was in his 2nd and 3rd NBA season.  

Come back Penny....atleast 70% of you :sigh:


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

A 70% Penny could help another team, as I think his days at Phoenix are numbered. He could help another team, especially one that has a leader already, as Penny would make life easier for that leader. I still think he would be a help to Vince on the Raptors team. 

Maybe the Raptors will get rid of Mo and take penny. Of course, the "money" thing would have to be worked out and that is a huge drawback that penny should think over carefully, if he wants to leave the NBA with any kind of meaningful career.


----------



## Shaqs big toe (May 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by *TheRifleman *
> A 70% Penny could help another team, as I think his days at Phoenix are numbered. He could help another team, especially one that has a leader already, as Penny would make life easier for that leader. I still think he would be a help to Vince on the Raptors team.
> 
> Maybe the Raptors will get rid of Mo and take penny. Of course, the "money" thing would have to be worked out and that is a huge drawback that penny should think over carefully, if he wants to leave the NBA with any kind of meaningful career.


If healthy, Penny would be a perfect compliment to Vince Carer, someone that could even shoulder the load when he has to. I'd love to see Penny recapture some form and turn some heads once more.

He has the ability, but his body has to cooperate


----------



## TheMatrix31 (May 28, 2002)

If penny still can play the 3 the lakers could use him maybe ship walker and other stuff for him..


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

Testing, Testing. Hi guys, I understand I will be traded very soon, but at least I give you 22/6/5 during the playoffs in 2000 and gave a tremendous impact for the team for that year as well.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Welcome, Penny! And thanks for trying out our budding site, you won't find any ads over here...you might remember me from our FanHome days!


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

Yes yes.. I thought you were that "RON" in LA forum, but what happened with you? Anyway? I am looking to be more a serious man here.. So for those who know who I am, please don't spread my bad image from another website. Thanks alot.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Let's just say I had a falling out over there...BTW, I asked for you to be invited over here, because you are a legend...A LEGEND! Thanks for making it over here!

Everyone thinks pretty highly of you over there, Penny...from what I can tell.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

Thanks, I saw a rummor saying that Penny is involved in a 3 way trade. Let's hope it is true so that Penny can start a new life on a new team.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Really? Is there a source? If so, post it up on the new Trades and Rumors board I just put up today, that would be a good one to get that board going!


----------

